# brake specs?



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Anyone here know the caliper specs on the Q7 3.6? I was wonedring if they are the same downgraded units used on the newer T-regs(4 piston front/2 piston rears) or if they are the older 6 pistion/4 piston units...


----------



## DestroVR6 (May 29, 2001)

*Re: brake specs? (chickdr)*

The fronts are 6 piston calipers. I do believe the rears are 4 but not 100% sure about that


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: brake specs? (DestroVR6)*

Is that for all Q7's or just your S-line? I was not aware the S-line had any peformance upgrades(other than larger rubber), but was not sure. Maybe they cut the brakes on the Touareg to distance it from the Q7... Kind of crazy considering the heft- it needs the heavy duty binders.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: brake specs? (chickdr)*

All Q7s AFAIK, not just S-Lines


----------

